# aeration/cycling question?



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

So I'm planning on cycling my tank soon, just for the sake of creating a stabler environment for Jaxon. 

As far as filtering goes, he only has a 3.5 gallon tank, and the filter it came with doesn't really have an adjustable flow. I tried to baffle it, but the current is still hard to escape, and I don't have much of a resting place for him just yet.

Is a filter required for a cycled tank? I'd like to have some sort of aeration, just to keep the oxygen flow moving. I've read that bubblers (on a very mild setting) can be a great source for that too. So my question mainly is, what do you guys recommend in terms of filter/bubbler? I'm looking for something small enough that can fit in the tank without dominating the space, but that gets the job done (and that is adjustable so I can keep the water disturbance small).

There was one great filter with an adjustable flow I was looking at on amazon but I'm afraid it's too large to fit in the tiny hole cut out of the lid of the tank.

Any specific brands/products would be wonderful.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

You can cycle a tank without a filter but you need a lot of surfaces for the bacteria to grow to compensate for the lack of filter... it's just not the best way to go.
If you're thinking of getting a bubbler you can have a sponge filter instead. 
They are on the cheap side (you could even make one yourself) and they will support your bacterial colony. 
All you really need is an air pump and an air valve. 
I have this one in my 2.5 http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3945
and it's the greatest thing. 
I don't have to fear my boy fighting with the current or of his fins being caught and shredder by a filter intake.


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

thank you! This looks perfect, and I may not need the bubbler if this makes bubbles 

so were you successfully able to cycle your 2.5? this gives me hope:-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Just a comment on aeration - bettas don't really need it.  Whether your filter makes bubbles or not, you don't need a bubbler. Many bettas are freaked out by them.


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

oh, thank you! I guess my primary goal is to have a nicely filtered tank (and hopefully cycled) without too much disturbance. I tried to keep my HOB filter running but even with a baffle it creates a pretty apparent current. SO I just shut it off.

I like the idea of the sponge filter. And I'll probably nix the bubbler I've read a lot of places that it's not really possible to cycle a tank under ten gallons but I'm going to give it a go anyways. :shock:

Jaxon is kinda my guinea pig fish. ;-) He puts up with me and my novice experience. x)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Psh, it is very possible. My 5 gallon is completely cycled.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It is possible to cycle a 2.5galon with a sponge filter. I've done it many times, it just will require more water changes than a 10 galon which is why some people don't bother with it. 

Sponge filters are great... I love that I don't have to worry about my kids being hurt by a filter or bothered by the current. 
I use this type of vaulve to control my airflow http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19780
I love these! I have 3 tanks (1gal, 14gal, 2.5gal) on my desk and they are ALL hooked up to the same pump. Would prob be able to hook up another if I had the desk space 

My current 2.5gal is not cycled because it's housing my breeder male and he's being conditioned so he's needing constant water changes. I will cycle it once I get a succeful spawn from him.


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

So glad to hear it  Us smaller tank-keepers can be aquarists too! :squint:


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> It is possible to cycle a 2.5galon with a sponge filter. I've done it many times, it just will require more water changes than a 10 galon which is why some people don't bother with it.
> 
> Sponge filters are great... I love that I don't have to worry about my kids being hurt by a filter or bothered by the current.
> I use this type of vaulve to control my airflow http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19780
> ...


this is great! Thank you  What does the valve do exactly? Like how do you set it up with sponge filter?


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind of filter did the tank come with? It may be possible to control it's flow better but I would have to know what it is to give you an idea of how.


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

It's Aquarius brand "Mini Might Power Filter" or "Filtre Mini Might" <-- spelled like that. X) It came with the tank (Topfin) so I'm not sure if it's a legitamate brand.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah, Topfin is their store brand name so I'm not sure what filter that is.
They hire other campanies to make them.
Can you post a pic?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

minanicole said:


> this is great! Thank you  What does the valve do exactly? Like how do you set it up with sponge filter?


The valve is what controls the airflow, not really necesary but depending on your size tank you might want to consider it. 
You basically connect the filter to the valve with airline tubbing and use another piece to conect the valve to the pump.


----------



## minanicole (Jan 7, 2012)

Dragonii said:


> Ah, Topfin is their store brand name so I'm not sure what filter that is.
> They hire other campanies to make them.
> Can you post a pic?


I attached some! They may be sideways X)



> The valve is what controls the airflow, not really necesary but depending on your size tank you might want to consider it.
> You basically connect the filter to the valve with airline tubbing and use another piece to conect the valve to the pump.


Okay cool, yeah I will probably invest in a valve/tubing because the flow is my biggest problem with my current filter! Question though, what kind of valve do you recommend?


----------

